# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في القانون الجزائري

## hazem mohamed

قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في القانون الجزائري

1- تعريف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات:

لم يتطرق المشرع الجزائري إلى تعريف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات، سواء في الأمر 72-02المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة تربية المساجين ولا في القانون 05-04 المتظمن قانونتنظيم السجون وإعادة الإدماج الاجتماعي للمحبوسين، وإنما إقتصر على تحديد دوره فنصت المادة7 من الأمر 72-02السالف الذكر على أن دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ينحصر في متابعة تنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية، وعليه بذلك أن يشخص العقوبات وأنواع العلاج و يراقب كيفية تطبيقها، ما المادة 23 من القانون 05 -04 الجديد فنصت على أن دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يتمثل في السهرعلى مراقبة شروعية تطبيق العقوبات السالبة للحرية والعقوبات البديلة عند الاقتضاء، وكذا ضمان التطبيق السليم لتدابير تفريد العقوبة.
وحسنا فعل المشرع الجزائري صنعا حينما لم يعرف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وهذا راجع إلى الصلاحيات المتعددة وممنوحة له بموجب القانون، والتي تساهم في عملية العلاج العقابي، كما أن مسألة تعريفه منوطة للفقه والقضاء.

2- تعيين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات : 
يعين قاضى تطبيق العقوبات بموجب قرار من وزير العدل حافظ الاختام ويختار من بين القضاة المصنفين فى رتب المجلس القضائى وممن لهم دراية ويولون عناية خاصة بمجال السجون.
وقد يعين قاض او اكثر فى دائرة كل مجلس قضائى تسند له مهام قاضى تطبيق العقوبات.
– يقوم فاضى تطبيق العقوبات بمراقبة مشروعية تطبيق العقوبات السالبة للحرية والعقوبات البديلة عند الاقتضاء, وعلى ضمان التطبيق السليم لتدابير تفريد العقوبة.

3- مكانة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ضمن الجهاز القضائي :

قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من بين القضاة المصنفين في رتب المجلس القضائي، فيمكن أن يختار من بين سلك القضاء الجالس وهم قضاة الحكم(رؤساء المجالس، مستشارين أو رؤساء الغرف)، أومن بيبالرجوع إلى أحكام المادة 22 من القانون رقم 05-04 التي أوجبت أن عامون مساعدون)، وهي المسالة التي تثير إشكالا قانونيا يتمثل في المركز القانوني لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات، فهل يمكنيتم إختيار ن سلك القضاء الواقف وهم قضاة النيابة(نواب عامون أو نواب تصنيفه ضمن قضاة النيابة أو قضاة الحكم، أوانه مؤسسة مستقلة قائمة بذاتها. 

أ- قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من قضاة النيابة: 
إن الجاري به عمليا أن يختار قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من بين قضاة النيابة العامة، فهل هذايعني أنه من بين قضاة النيابة.
إن طريقة تعيين قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من طرف وزير العدل، تجعله يخضع للتبعية التدرجية له وتحرمه في الوقت نفسه من الإستقلالية التي يتمتع بها قضاة الحكم، لذلك يكون في مركزه القانوني أقرب إلى أعضاء النيابة العامة، لآن طريقة إختياره تتم بموجب قرار يتخذ على مستوى وزارة العدل، وهو تكليف لا يمكن أن يكون إلا بالنسبة لأعضاء النيابة العامة لكن هذا لا يعني أنه من قضاة النيابة ذلك أن المادة 04 من المرسوم التنفيذي رقم 05-180 الصادر بتاريخ 17 ديسمبر 2005 المحدد لتشكيلة لجنة تطبيق العقوبات وكيفية سيرها نصت على انه في حالة شغور منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإعتباره رئيسا للجنة تطبيق العقوبات يقوم رئيس المجلس القضائي بناءا على طلب النائب العام بإنتداب قاض من بين الذين تتوفر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة لمدة تتجاوز 3 اشهر والذي كان في ظل الأمر 72-02 يعين من طرف النائب العام في حالة الاستعجال ، وعدم تعيينه من طرف النائب العام يوحي أنه ليس من قضاة النيابة.
كما أن اختيار قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من بين قضاة النيابة يطرح إشكالا عمليا، يتمثل في أن مقررات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات والمتعلقة بتكييف العقوبة(التوقيف المؤقت لتطبيق العقوبة، الإفراج المشروط)، قابلة للطعن فيها من طرف النيابة العامة أو وزير العدل حسب الحالة أمام لجنة تكييف العقوبات، وعلى فرض أن النائب العام غير موجود لسبب ما، وأن مواعيد الطعن سوف تنقضي فإنه على النائب العام المساعد أن يسجل طعنا في هذا المقرر الذي أصدره بصفته قاضيا لتطبيق العقوبات، وهو الأمر الغير مستساغ عقلا ومنطقا، لذلك يستحسن أن يختا رمن بين قضاة الحكم.
وهو ما جعل هذا الاتجاه عرضة للانتقاد إذ انه يتنافى والأسس الفقهية التي أقيم عليها التدخل القضائي في مرحلة تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائي، والتي تتمثل في احترام مبدأ الشرعية، وضمان حقوق المحكوم عليه، والتزام امتداد الخصومة الجزائية حتى الإفراج النهائي عن المحكوم عليه، وما بعد الإفراج إلى القضاء الجالس، . 

ب- قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من قضاة الحكم:
هناك من يضفي على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات صفة قاضي الحكم لأنه يصدر مقررات قابلة للطعن فيها، والتي تتعلق بمنح التوقيف المؤقت لتطبيق العقوبة و الإفراج المشروط، وإجازة الخروج وذلك أمام لجنة تكييف العقوبات 1 من طرف النائب العام والمحبوس أو وزير العدل حسب الحالة، 
وهو الآمر الذي تخضع له الأحكام القضائية، إضافة إلى أن تعيينه في حالة الشغور تكون من طرف رئيس المجلس القضائي وهو الأمر الذي يجعله يقترب من قضاة الحكم.
لكن الجهة التي يتم أمامها الطعن في مقررات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هي جهة غير قضائية،
وعليه فإنه لا يمكن إعتباره قاضي حكم.
كما أن هناك مجال يمكن أن يشكل نقطة تلاقي قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وجهة الحكم، والمتمثل في إشكالات التنفيذ، لكن حتى في هذا المجال فان الجهتين لا تلتقيان، ذلك أن النزاعات العارضةالمتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية هي من إختصاص الجهة القضائية مصدرة الحكم أو القرار، ولا يتدخل قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في هذا المجال إلا بتقديم طلب أمام الجهة القضائية شأنه في ذلك شأن ممثل النيابة العامة والمحكوم عليه ومحاميه. 

ج- قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مؤسسة مستقلة:
إنطلاقا من المركز القانوني الغير الواضح لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات، فقد ذهب البعض إلى وصفه بأنه قاض من نوع خاص 3، لأنه يقترب من قضاة النيابة، وقضاة الحكم في نفس الوقت.
وهو الأمر الذي جعل المشرع الجزائري يعتبر منصب قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في المادة 50 من القانون العضوي رقم 04-11 الصادر بتاريخ 06- 12-2004و المتضمن القانون الأساسي للقضاء وظيفة نوعية .
وقد تم إنشاء مكتب خاص بقاضي تطبيق العقوبات على مستوى كل مؤسسة عقابية، يسهل له ممارسة مهامه و يساعده في ذلك أمين ضبط يعين من طرف النائب العام لدى المجلس القضائي، يتولى حضور إجتماعات اللجنة وتحرير محاضرها، وتسجيل مقرراتها وتبليغها، وتسجيل البريد والملفات، وتلقي الطعون وطلبات المحبوسين التي تدخل ضمن إختصاص لجنة تطبيق العقوبات، كما يقوم بدور المقرر وبدون أن يكون له صوت تداولي ، كما تم منح هذا القاضي سيارة وظيفية خاصة تساعده في أداء مهامه على أكمل وجه، 

إن هذه الخصائص و الإمتيازات الممنوحة لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات تجعله مؤسسة قائمة بذاتها وهذا رغم الانتقادات الموجهة

4- سلطات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات:

نقف عند هذه السلطات الممنوحة له في ظل القانون04/05 والمتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين، والتي تقسم إلى :

أ- السلطة الإدارية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات:
لقد تضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين الصادر بتاريخ2005/02/06 سلطات إدارية يختص بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات والتي تدخل في أغلبها ضمن الأعمال الإدارية للمؤسسات العقابية الهدف منها تنظيم الحياة اليومية داخل المؤسسة العقابية وأهمها:

– تلقي الشكاوى والتظلمات:
المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة الإدماج / لقد قررت المادة 79 من قانون 05-04 الإجتماعي للمحبوسين أنه يجوز للمحبوس وذلك عند المساس بحقوقه أن يقدم شكوى إلى مدير المؤسسة العقابية، وهذا قصد النظر فيها، والتأكد من صحة ما ورد فيها وإتخاذ أي إجراء قانوني يراه لازما، وفي حالة عدم تلقي المحبوس ردا على شكواه بعد مرور مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريختقديمها، جاز له أن يخطر بها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مباشرة لكي يفصل فيها.
كما أنه على مدير المؤسسة العقابية إذا رأى أن موضوع التظلم يكتسي الطابع الجزائي من شأنه الإخلال بالنظام العام داخل المؤسسة العقابية وتهديد أمنها أن يراجع وكيل الجمهوريةوقاضي تطبيق العقوبات.
كما أنه بالنسبة لمجال ممارسة السلطة التأديبية فإن المشرع الجزائري قد خول سلطة توقيع الجزاءات لمدير المؤسسة العقابية ،وذلك إذا خالف المحبوس القواعد المتعلقة بسير المؤسسةونظامها الداخلي أو أمنها أو الإخلال بقواعد النظافة والإنضباط و التي صنفها المشرع إلى ثلاث درجات، تتخذ بموجب مقرر مسبب من طرف مدير المؤسسة العقابية وهذا بعد الاستماع إلى المعني الذي له الحق في التظلم من تدابير الدرجة الثالثة فقط، وذلك بموجب تصريح منه لدى كتابة ضبط المؤسسة العقابية خلال مدة 48 ساعة تسري من تاريخ تبليغه المقرر،ويحال بعد ذلك ملف التظلم إلى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لكي يفصل فيه وجوبا في أجل خمسة أيام تسري من تاريخ إخطاره،وأن هذا التظلم ليس له أثر موقف.
وعليه فإن المشرع الجزائري قد جعل من قاضي تطبيق العقوبات جهة تظلم من عقوبات الدرجةالثالثة والتي توقعها الإدارة العقابية على المحبوس والمتمثلة في المنع من الزيارة لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما، والوضع في العزلة لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما ،والتي كانت في ظل الأمر 72-02المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون وإعادة تربية المساجين من إختصاص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات 
وبذلك فإن المشرع قد جعل من مشروعية مراقبة تطبيق العقوبات السالبة للحرية هدفا من أهداف السياسة العقابية في بلادنا،لآن المشروعية لا يمكن مراقبة تطبيقها إلا برعاية من القضاء.

– المساهمة في حل المنازعات المتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية:
بمناسبة تطبيق العقوبة قد توجد بعض الإشكالات في مفهوم منطوق الحكم أو تناقض بينحيثيات الحكم ومنطوقة، أو أخطاء مادية، الأمر الذي يجعل من تطبيق العقوبة غير ممكن أو غيرسليم، لذلك أورد المشرع حلا لهذا الإشكال.
فقد نص المشرع في المادة 14 من قانون 05-04 المتضمن قانون السجون و إعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين على أن النزاعات العارضة والمتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام الجزائية ترفع بموجبطلب أمام الجهة القضائية التي أصدرت الحكم أو القرار، والذي يمكن رفعه من طرف النائب العامووكيل الجمهورية، أو من طرف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة فإن الطلبيرسل إلى النائب العام أو وكيل الجمهورية قصد الإطلاع عليه وتقديم إلتماساته المكتوبة خلال مهلة ثمانية 08 أيام، 
كما تختص الجهة القضائية التي أصدرت الحكم بتصحيح الأخطاء المادية الواردة فيه ومثال ذلك متهم حكم عليه بجنحة حيازة المخدرات ويضاف في حكمه خطا المادة التي تعاقب على المتاجرة في المخدرات، ثم يأتي عفو خاص يستفيد بموجبه المحكوم عليهم نهائيا بجنحة حيازة المحذرات ولا يستفيد المحكوم عليهم بجنحة المتاجرة في المخدرات وهنا يقع الإشكال في التنفيذ ويرجع على الجهة القضائية المصدرة للحكم لتصحح هذا الخطأ المادي.كما تختص غرفة الإتهام بتصحيح الأخطاء المادية والفصل في الطلبات العارضة والمتعلقة بتنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عن محكمة الجنايات.
كما تجدر الإشارة أن القانون الجديد 05-04 وتحديدا المادة 14 الفقرة الأخيرة على أن طلبات دمج العقوبات، أو ضمنها ترفع أمام أخر جهة قضائية أصدرت العقوبة السالبة للحرية والتي لم يكن الأمر 72-02 ينص عليها كما أنه لم يحدد إختصاص الجهة القضائية التي تنظر في هذه الطلبات.
وعليه فانه في ظل القانون الجديد أصبح قاضي تطبيق العقوبات يقوم بتشكيل ملف دمج العقوبات أو ضمها، ثم يحيله على الجهة القضائية المختصة، فإذا كانت الأحكام صادرة من محاكم مختلفة فان الجهة المختصة التي تنظر في الطلب هي التي بها مكان تطبيق العقوبة، أما إذا كانت الأحكام صادرة من جهة واحدة فهي التي تفصل في الطلب، أما إذا كانت هناك أحكام وقرارات فإن الجهة العليا هي التي تفصل فيه ونقصد بها المجلس القضائي، أما إذا كانت الأحكام صادرة عن محكمة الجنايات فإن غرفة الإتهام هي المخولة قانونا بنظر طلبات دمج العقوبات أو ضمها. 
ويتكون ملف دمج العقوبات أو ضمها من الوثائق التالية:
– طلب الدمج.
– نسخة من الأحكام الجزائية المراد دمجها.
– الوضعية الجزائية للمحكوم عليه.
– صحيفة السوابق القضائية رقم 02
– إلتماسات النيابة العامة.
والملاحظ عمليا أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات لا يقدم طلب الدمج من تلقاء نفسه، وإنما لابد أن يخطر من طرف المحكوم عليه، رغم أن القانون خول له هذه الصلاحية كما تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه لابد على وكيل الجمهورية أن يستطلع رأي قاضي تطبيق العقوبات عند إجرائه التحقيق على الشخص المحكوم عليه والذي قدم طلب رد الإعتبار القضائي ،والذي يرجع البت فيه لغرفة الإتهام.
– تسليم الرخص الإستثنائية للزيارة ومنح رخص الخروج ومنع المحبوس من قراءة الجرائد:
إن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات صلاحيات تتعلق أساسا بتنظيم وسير الحياة داخل المؤسسة العقابيةولعل أهمها، 
تسليم الرخص الإستثنائية للزيارة: حيت نص المشرع في القانون رقم 05-04 على أن للمحبوس المحكوم عليه له الحق في أ، يتلقى زيارة أصوله و فروعه إلى غايى الدرجة الرابعة و كذا زوجه و مكفوله و أقاربه بالمصاهرة إلأى غاية الدرجة التالتة بموجب رخصة تسلم له من طرف مدير المؤسسة العقابية أما إدا تعلق الأمر بزيارة الوصي عليه أو المتصرف في أمواله أو محاميه أو أي موضف أو ضابط عمومي فإن المختص بتسليم رخصة الزيارة هو قاضي تطبيق العقوبات 
منح رخص الخروج،: لقد نص المشرع الجزائري في القانون رقم 05-04 على أنه يجوز للقاضي المختص ولأسباب مشروعة وإستثنائية أن يمنح المحبوس ترخيصا بالخروج لمدة محدودة وتحت الحراسة، مع وجوب إخطار النائب العام بذلك، وما يعاب على هذا النص أنه لم يحدد صفةالمستفيد بهذا الإجراء هلالمحكوم عليه نهائيا أولا، إلا أن الملاحظ عمليا أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هو المختص بمنحرخص الخروج من المؤسسة العقابية وذلك متى توافرت ظروف خاصة وإستثنائية، ومثال ذلكوفاة أب المحبوس أو أمه فيمكن لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات أن يمنحه ترخيصا بالخروج من أجلحضور مراسيم تشييع الجنازة والمحددة مثلا من الساعة الثانية زوالا إلى غاية الساعة السادسة مساءا، وذلك تحت الحراسة.
منع المحبوس من قراءة الجرائد: لقد نص المشرع الجزائري في القانون رقم 05-04 على أنه يجب على إدارة المؤسسة العقابية، وتحت إشرافها ورقابتها تمكين المحبوسين من متابعة برامج الإذاعة والتلفزة، والإطلاع على الجرائد والمجلات وفي هذا المجال فقد نصت المادة الثالثة من قرار وزير العدل الصادر بتاريخ 23 -02- 1972 
على أنه يجوز لقاضي تطبيق الأحكام الجزائية وفي أي وقت كان منع المحبوس من قراءة مجلة يومية أو دورية، وذلك لمدة معينة قصد المحافظة على الأمن ، والنظام العام داخل المؤسسةالعقابية، كما يمكن تأجيل توزيعها لنفس الأسباب.
كما يمكن أن نضيف بعض السلطات الإدارية لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات مثل الترخيص لمدير المؤسسة العقابية بسحب الفوائد المترتبة عن إيداع أموال المحبوسين في حساب بريدي أو بنكي وذلك من أجل إستعمالها لأغراض المساعدة الإجتماعية للمساجين.

ب- سلطة الإشراف والمتابعة والرقابة:
لقد خول القانون 05-04 لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات عدة سلطات أهمها:
-الإشراف على لجنة تطبيق العقوبات:
بالرجوع إلى أحكام المادة 24 قانون 05-04 نجدها تنص على أنه تنشأ لدى مؤسسة وقائية وكل مؤسسة إعادة التربية أو المراكز المخصصة للنساء لجنة تطبيق العقوبات يرأسها قاضي تطبيق العقوبات حيت تتمل إختصاصات اللجنة أساسا في : 
– ترتيب المحبوسين 
-متابعة تطبيق العقوبات السالبة للحرية و البديلة عند الإقتضاء 
-دراسة الطلبات المتعلقة بتكييف العقوبة وهي اجازة الخروج , التوقيف المؤقت لتنفيد العقوبة , الإفراج المشروط 
– متابعة حسن تنفيذ الإتفاقيات المبرمة بين المؤسسات العقابية والهيئات أو المراكزالمتخصصة:
في إطار إعادة التأهيل المحكوم عليهم و إعادة إدماجهم الإجتماعي تم إبرام عدة إتفاقيات من طرف وزارة العدل و بعض الوزارات الأخرى وهذا قصد التكفل بالمحبوسين داخل المؤسسات العقابية و خارجها من بين هذه الإتفاقيات الإتفاقية المبرمة بين وزارة العدل ووزارة العمل و الحماية الإجتماعية و التكوين المهني حيت تنص في مادتها الأولى على أنه في إطار إعادة التربية و تأهيل المحكوم عليهم تم إعتماد مبدأ تنظيم فروع التكوين المهني و ذلك بوضع برنامج سنوي لصالح المساجين و هذا بالإتفاق مع السلطات المحلية المختصة والمتمتلة في مدير التكوين المهني و مدير المؤسسة العقابية وهذا تحت إشراف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات 
– الرقابة على مشروعية تطبيق العقوبات :
يتمتع قاضي تطبيق العقوبات كمسؤول عن عملية إعادة إدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين بإمكانية مراقبة هذه العملية العلاجية التي تنصب أساسا على مراقبة مدى إحترام المقررات التي تتخد في هذه المرحلة من قبله أو من قبل الأعضاء المساهمين في العملية العلاجية بمعنى آخر هي رقابة تنصب على كل مايؤتر أو يمكن أن يؤتر على وضعية المحكوم عليهم سلبا أو إيجابا لذلك فهي تمتد لتشمل الرقابة على الأشخاص(المحكوم عليهم , المساهمين في عملية العلاج العقابي – مربون , مختصون في علم النفس…- ) و على الهيئات _ أي على المؤسسات العقابية الواقعة بدائرة إختصاصه , طرق العلاج العقابي

ج – دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في إطار لجنة تطبيق العقوبات:
بارجوع إلى قانون 05-04 نجد مت بين الأهداف الأساية له تدعيم صلاحيات قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وذلك عن طريق تحويل سلطة إتخاد قرار تفريد وتكييف العقوبات .
– دور قاضي تطبيق العقويات في تنفيد العقوبة :
حيت بالرجوع إلى أحكام المادة 24 من القانون رقم 05-04 المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة الإدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين نجد أنه من بين إختصاصات لجنة تطبيق العقوبات متابعة تطبيق العقوبة السالبة للحرية و البديلة عند الإقتضاء 
– دور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات في تكييف العقوبة :
لقد أولى القانون رقم 05-04 المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادو الإدماج الإجتماعي للمحبوسين أهمية بالغة لدور قاضي تطبيق العقوبات وذلك بمنحه صلاحيات واسعة ولعل أهم هذه الصلاحيات ماتعلق بأنظمة تكييف العقوبة و المتمتلة في ك
– منح إجازة الخروج من المؤسسات العقابية : وذلك مكافئة للمحبوسين حسن السيرة و السلوك 
– التوقيف المؤقت لتطبيق العقوبة : وذلك بتوافر الشروط المطلوبة وهي :
1- أن تكون باقي العقوبة المحكوم بها على المحبوس تقل عن سنة أو تساويها 
2- توافر أحد الأسباب اليالية 
× إذا توفي أحد أفراد العائلة المحبوس 
× إذا أصيب أحد أفراد العائلة المحبوس بمرض خطير و 
أتبت المحبوس بأنه المتكفل الوحيد بالعائلة 
× التحضير للمشاركة في إمتحان 
× إذا كان زوجه محبوسا و كان من شأن بقائه في الحبس 
إلحاق ضرر بالأولاد القصر أو بأفراد العائلة الآخرينالمرضى
منهم أو العجزة 
× إذا كان المحبوس خاضعا لعلاج طبي خاص 
3- تقديم طلب من قبل المحبوس أو ممتله القانوني أو أحد أفراد عائلته 
4- لا يمكن أن يتجاوز مقرر الإستفادة من التوقيف المؤقت لتطبيق العقوبة مدة 3 أشهر
– الإفراج المشروط :هو نظام يرمي إلى إطلاق سراح المحكوم عليه قبل إنقضاء مدة عقوبته مع فرض بعض الإلتزامات عليه و التي يؤدي الإخلال بها إلى إلغائه و سلب حريته من جديد وعليه فإن الإفراج المشروط ينطوي على تغيير في كيفية تنفيد الجزاء الجنائي فقط 
ولقد أخد المشرع الجزائري بنظام الإفراج المشروط كوسيلة لإعادة إدماج إجتماعي و للإستفادة من هذا النظام فقد أوجب المشرع توفر جملة من الشروط ك
× الشروط الشكلية : 
– ضرورة تقديم طلب من طرف المحبوس أو إقتراح من طرف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالإفراج 
– تقديم الطلبات و الإقتراحات في شكل ملف يحتوي على تقرير مسبب لمدير المؤسسة العقابيه أو مدير مركز التربية و إدماج الأحدات يبين فيه سيرة المحبوس و المعطيات الجديدة لضمان إستقامته 
× الشروط الموضوعية :
– أن يكون المحبوس قد حكم عليه نهائيا 
– أن يكون المحبوس حسن السيرة و السلوك مع تقديم ضمانات حقيقية توحي بجدية إستقامته و ذلك بأن يبدي قابلية للإصلاح 
– قضاء فترة الإختيار المقررة 
– دفع المحبوس لجميع المصاريف القضائية و الغرامات المالية و التعويضات المدنية المحكوم بها عليه .

المصدر
http://www.startimes.com/?t=26475982
 :Read:  :Read:  :Read:  :Read:

----------

